# I know I'm generalizing.....but I hate gay people. :)



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

jerry douglas: hi how are you
kevinaswell: i'm gooooooooooooooood.
jerry douglas: can i drink your piss n cum too
kevinaswell: wtf 
jerry douglas: your great
kevinaswell: heh?
jerry douglas: please 
kevinaswell: wait what now?
kevinaswell: you wanna drink my piss?
jerry douglas: ill even lick your ass awile too
jerry douglas: yes
kevinaswell: hahahahaha that's fucked up.
kevinaswell: no.
kevinaswell: ha sorry.
jerry douglas: ok 
jerry douglas: can i watch you jo 
jerry douglas: in my mouth
kevinaswell: ....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr no especially not now at all even a little.
kevinaswell: sorry.
kevinaswell: have a fun night......i only........kinda sorta hope................
jerry douglas: ok 
jerry douglas: lets jo together
jerry douglas: want too
kevinaswell: no not at all >.<
kevinaswell: i don't even wanna think about you even remotely thinking about me pissing.
kevinaswell: at all.
jerry douglas: why not
kevinaswell: ^^^^^^^^
jerry douglas: i was kidding 
jerry douglas: lets play
kevinaswell: no i don't believe you.
kevinaswell: you're strange.
kevinaswell: dub tee eff yo.
jerry douglas: what
kevinaswell: yea just forget it good night mr.
kevinaswell: WAIT JUST KIDDING I DIDN'T MEAN TO CALL YOU MR.
kevinaswell: good night person.
jerry douglas: ok 
jerry douglas: want to be my master
kevinaswell: no. stop saying weird things to me.
jerry douglas: fuck my virgin ass
kevinaswell: unless you're getting off on my outrageous reactions cuz i'm kinda having fun reacting to your profound ass too.
kevinaswell: no.
kevinaswell: i'm not doing that >.<
jerry douglas: cant handle alocohol dont drink
kevinaswell: who? you?
kevinaswell: probably good advice, you're saying crazy things.
jerry douglas: im jeff 
jerry douglas: you 
kevinaswell: well hello jeff (aka jerry in old land)
kevinaswell: kevin.
kevinaswell: (as well as my nickname.
jerry douglas: ok how you doing 
jerry douglas: whats your nick name
kevinaswell: well i'm just fine.
kevinaswell: i don't have a nickname.
jerry douglas: can we meet soon
kevinaswell: why the fuck would i do that, jeff/jerry?
jerry douglas: love cum too swallow can i suck you along time
kevinaswell: i hate you so much.
kevinaswell: fuck.
jerry douglas: why you dont no me 
kevinaswell: alright i'm done.
kevinaswell: have a goodnight.
jerry douglas: how old are you 
kevinaswell: +11111111111111111 block list!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Why do you hate yourself?

Also, we have the same post-count. We rule.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Res said:


> Why do you hate yourself?
> 
> Also, we have the same post-count. We rule.


*E-AIR HIGH FIVES ABOUT THE POST COUNT*

I don't really hate myself at all.

Because I kinda loop hole it because the only reason I can really consider myself 'gay' is for the same reasons i could consider myself 'straight'.....but in the 'gay' case the word 'love' is applicable.

So iunnow yo...

Decipher


----------



## Shofixti (Sep 5, 2009)

Yikes. I don't usually encounter stupidgaychatsluts to that extreme, but they are everywhere. :shocked:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

*It's so retarded.*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha! That's so surreal that I can't stop laughing! Sorry if it was genuinely disturbing for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

No really.

Things like this (which happen way too often to be acceptable) really, really, really make me kinda sad about humanity >.<


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry about that, but your responses were endearing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

snail said:


> Sorry about that, but your responses were endearing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm drunk and thank you.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I stopped reading at the third sentence down rofl


----------



## Shofixti (Sep 5, 2009)

I get this from a str8 profile... I just asked him if he was closeted.

*Subject:* 







re: re:








_Hello..good to hear from you..Well no I am not in Closet.. To be honest.. I am not gay..Been with girls lots of times. Of lately I have this curiousity to try the Bi thing..never done anything with a man before....So hoping to meet a man who could be a top as I want to feel and experience it from a woman's perspective.. Do u know what I mean??_

Hmm, let me think....................................:bored:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember years ago when I was trying to practicing my English by chatting from Yahoo Messenger's chatroom. I met a LOT of people like that. It seemed to me that they are truly retarded. So I understand your frustration, kevin.

But hey, don't give up! There's gotta be someone insane enough out there!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hubris*

*Gay Pride is the Worst sin of All

Perseus the Greek
*​


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Smokey said:


> I stopped reading at the third sentence down rofl


The third line "piss and cum" didn't phase me -- what made me stop reading was the 5th line:

jerry douglas: your great

..and the use of "your".


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> The third line "piss and cum" didn't phase me -- what made me stop reading was the 5th line:
> 
> jerry douglas: your great
> 
> ..and the use of "your".


OMG -- I realized the same thing ... I'm actually not a prude at all, the naughty words and sex jargon doesn't faze me, like you I'm turned off by inarticulate grammar-babble and the lack of brain power involved... ugh.


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it possible that it is just the areas or a particular group you are around that is making you have a negative interaction too often? I have met plenty of gay people that I think are rather conservative? 

My best friend growing up is gay, and he is pretty straight laced, actually I think I am stuffy and he puts me to shame…. Not to say that I don’t know some gay people that I find kind of freaky deaky…generalizing seems so limiting to me…. 

I so miss my friend, he moved out of the country because he could not stand the homophobia so rampant here. It broke my heart watching him drive away for the airport, but I am glad he is happier and free to openly be himself where he lives now. Everyone has a place and a people who will love them I think, you will find yours :laughing:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not homophobic. I'm not scared of my house.


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

Stars said:


> I'm not homophobic. I'm not scared of my house.


Priceless :laughing:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

The first thing I was thinking when I saw this topic was, "So Kevin hates himself, too?"

But you actually do make a good point. The only problem is, is this really a debate if everyone agrees with you? :shocked:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

red riding hood said:


> Is it possible that it is just the areas or a particular group you are around that is making you have a negative interaction too often? I have met plenty of gay people that I think are rather conservative?


There are some conservative gays I've met.

I think part of it is just having to deal with the excesses of a particular subculture. I've been involved in support groups before for various minorities and sometimes just get so SICK of dealing with the crazies who give everything a bad name or fit the distorted criticisms ofantagonists that I just either want to slap them silly or just avoid the entire minority. 

I can see a gay person being sick of stupid gay people who behave in immature ways.

It happens.





> I so miss my friend, he moved out of the country because he could not stand the homophobia so rampant here. It broke my heart watching him drive away for the airport, but I am glad he is happier and free to openly be himself where he lives now. Everyone has a place and a people who will love them I think, you will find yours :laughing:


Glad he found a place he can be himself. 
That's so important.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> But in gay land, it's incredibly common to claim a desire for a "mutual, loving relationship" but then have the first thing asked of you during the 'get to know you process' be along the lines of "So, are you a top or bottom?"


Does that seriously go on? Why would someone be so crude on a date?

This thread has been a real eye opener for me. Id always thought that being gay meant that in relationships you would in general be dealing with purer intentions and everything would be more honest?


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Moon Pix said:


> Does that seriously go on? Why would someone be so crude on a date?
> 
> This thread has been a real eye opener for me. Id always thought that being gay meant that in relationships you would in general be dealing with purer intentions and everything would be more honest?


I think now would be a good time to mention that it's called *****sexuality* for a reason.

As honest and pure as I'd love a relationship to be with another man, there's still the fact that you're 1.) in a relationship with another man, essentially doubling the desire for sex that's expected and 2.) immediately expected to establish the traditional relationship model that Western thought is permeated with, which is almost always divided up by how often a person assumes a particular sexual role.

So of course there's going to be a degree of forwardness.

Of course, the way I see it, there are perks -- never having to worry about what your SO will say when you want to have the guys over for beer and a football game, never having to worry about being misunderstood over things that comes naturally to us men, never having to step out of your comfort zone in order to accommodate someone of the opposite sex, such as buying feminine products or any such thing.

Those reasons right there break about even in regards to making it worth taking it up the ass lol


----------

